
Google Analytics Autotrack - moonlighter
https://github.com/googleanalytics/autotrack
======
vr3690
I am not completely sure,but does this help do the same thing as heap
analytics (auto capture of events) or do you still need to specify what events
to track and this script just provides utility methods for the same

